
Microsoft held back free patch that could have slowed WannaCry - dberhane
https://www.ft.com/content/e2786cbe-3a97-11e7-821a-6027b8a20f23
======
dberhane
To get around the paywall use Google Search:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Microsoft+held+back+free+p...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Microsoft+held+back+free+patch+that+could+have+slowed+WannaCry&rlz=1C1CHMO_en-
GBGB535GB535&oq=Microsoft+held+back+free+patch+that+could+have+slowed+WannaCry&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i61.544j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8)

